# The Fire burned out. R.I.P.



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Unfortunately the little fella 'gave up' today.
Lovely looking fella too:bash:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

gutted for you mate he was a stunner


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

aww such a shame thats a butiful snake sorry mate


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

RIP ickle one he was gorgeous


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

*r.i.p.*


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

aw no

sorry to hear that

RIP in snakle heaven.xx


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww sorry to hear that 
RIP


----------

